# Meet my other pets



## Remy (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice to meet the gang!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

You're a lucky lady! Love your horse and the photo. Kitty is sweet.

Edit: Realized I didn't make a comment about the chickens. haha. Nice chickens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great group of animals you have, Henry's a good looking boy.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank you all! I had this decal made for my horse trailer, isn’t it cool?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> Thank you all! I had this decal made for my horse trailer, isn’t it cool?
> View attachment 824020


The best of both worlds! Amazing picture of horse and rider!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm pretty jealous. Your TB is gorgeous. I always wanted a dapple gray but the closest I ever got was an Appaloosa.  Alice looks like a hunter princess, I imagine she's quite effective at keeping the mice out of the grain. And I miss having a little flock of "girls"... plus I'd really like some to eat all the ticks in my yard.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes! Alice religiously pays her rent each week with various pests. Gophers, moles, mice, birds, reptiles. Although she leaves the toads alone, I enjoy the toads. The chickens keep my feed room **** and span they anxiously stand by as I prep feed and go after every little thing I drop. It’s all an amazing ecosystem! We are just missing a vital part, my future golden puppy. Alice tries to fill in though. She follows me everywhere while I do chores, she greets me when I get home, and binge watches Netflix with me on the couch. She’s had some large paws to fill since we lost Skip last year but she has definitely taken on the role with enthusiasm.


----------

